# Other > Research requests >  Social anxiety test in <10 min & win £10 voucher

## cathkids

This is an online self-assessment for social anxiety. It involves some questionnaires and computerised tasks which take <10 minutes.
To take part, please click this link: https://www.psytoolkit.org/cgi-bin/p...survey?s=Vh3Hk

After completion, you can choose to enroll into an online intervention study for social anxiety. If you complete the intervention study, you will:
receive a brief report about your progressreceive a £10 (or equivalent) Amazon voucherhave a chance to win an iPad!

For more information: https://changeyourmind.online

This is a joint project by King's College London and The University of Hong Kong.
If you have any questions please contact Chantel Leung: chantel.leung@kcl.ac.uk

----------


## OldMike

One of the criteria is you need to be under 65 which I ain't but it said you can complete the questionnaire anyways which I did but never saw an age box to show if I'm out of the age range.

FYI I'm 72 but look like a 27 year old whose had a very hard life  :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (09-07-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

> One of the criteria is you need to be under 65 which I ain't but it said you can complete the questionnaire anyways which I did but never saw an age box to show if I'm out of the age range.
> 
> FYI I'm 72 but look like a 27 year old whose had a very hard life


 :(rofl):

----------


## cathkids

Yes, anyone can do the self-assessment, thanks!

----------

